# Implantation bleeding 12dpo hopfully BFP soon!



## blueeyez

Last night at 12dpo after 12am I finally had my Implantation Bleeding when I went to pee.... it was lots of clear discharge with blood !! just one time but I know that's all it could be cause I never bleed and im 7 days away from period so that's not it. I went to some websites and done the implantation predictors and they all said that it would be 12dpo and ive been having lots of cramps in my lower stomach and lower back hurting and my veins are showing everywhere really blue and my nipples are really big lol. :dance:


----------



## blueeyez

Also I have the advanced digital ovulation test that have the high and peak fertility and when you get high fertility(blinking smiley) its picking up real high estrogen and if its peak fertility (solid smiley) its picking up LH. I have been getting blinking smiley which means high estrogen and your estrogen rises if pregnant and goes down if not so that's a good sign also.


----------



## angel2010

Good luck! Sounds promising!


----------



## blueeyez

Thanks I sure hope so !!:)


----------



## blueeyez

EDIT ... Turns out I actually ovulated on the 30th not the 25Th so when I had implantation bleeding it was really 7dpo.. so now I am 8dpo not 13dpo.


----------



## michelle747

I'm hoping what I have is IB as well! My cycle ranges from about 28-33 days. I believe I ovulated early this month, around CD 10, I've had what I think is IB spotting CD 19 (which would probably be 11-13 DPO), Pink spotting when I wiped, then watered down really light brown, and then pinkish/brown watery again..... It's not a lot at all, nothing like a period... I'm having no other symptoms, I hope this is IB and I get a BFP by the 20th of June!!!

Please update!!


----------



## blueeyez

Michelle747 

Good luck !! I am 11dpo now !! Waiting for my BFP too !!


----------



## michelle747

Great! Let me know if AF shows or if you get a BFP! 
Also any new symptoms!


----------



## blueeyez

Only new one I had is abdominal pains still !! AF is suppose to come Thursday the 13th so hopefully it won't !! Lol


----------



## bryceszwifey

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## michelle747

Two days ago I started feeling leg pains in my thigh area, it was on and off and mild so I didn't pay any attention to it. But, today they've gotten worse! They're so sore and painful as if I've been working out (I haven't). Weird, but that's it for me. No breast tenderness, spotting has basically stopped. I'm trying to wait it out until July 1st to test, lol. I decided that because that's WAY out of my cycle range and I'll know for sure I'm pregnant by then if I don't get AF. But, I don't think I'll make it that far, lol. I'm practically challenging myself.


----------



## michelle747

Also, I've been having this excessive small burps starting yesterday..... Whether there's something on my stomach or not, I'd just burp for no reason. Not sure if that's a sign, but I've realized that.


----------



## blueeyez

I also had cramping in my legs ... Upper area and in knees !!


----------



## michelle747

Yes! It's in the upper/inner thigh area at the most!! Mild by the knees. Hope it means something! What CD are you on?


----------



## mel28nicole

Any updates for you guys? I had spotting around 6dpo/7dpo. I'm only go by those days because my phone claims I ovulated on the 28th. AF was due today and hasn't come. Took an EPT digital test early and was negative. Not sure if I should give up or just wait it out. I'm almost never late. My cycles are about 27-28 days and I've only been late once in my life lol.


----------

